# ACPI call codes

## cwr

For some reason I can't find a list of ACPI codes anywhere.  I'm getting a

whole bunch of "ACPI unhandled" messages from LNXCPU, and I'd like

to know more about the error codes to try and diagnose the problem,

but they don't seem to be documented anywhere.

Will

----------

## defer-

You should find them from the specification: http://www.acpi.info/spec.htm

----------

